# Stanislaus County Sheriff’s Office "in custody" death.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Liveleak.com - Sheriff releases body-cam video of struggle that preceded man's death

MODESTO, Calif. -

The Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department has released video, which was edited by the department, of an in-custody death that happened during an arrest.

Rudy Santillan, 36, of Modesto, died July 17, the sheriff's department said. Investigators said Santillan appeared to be in an "altered state" when he was taken into custody after a fight. He was then taken to the hospital, where he died the next day.
The 14-minute video was posted on the sheriff's department Facebook page and includes an introduction and close by Sheriff Jeff Dirkse, 911 calls and body camera video from four deputies.
"We are releasing this video at this time because the Stanislaus County Sheriff's Office wants our community to have as much information as possible regarding our critical incidents," the department said in the Facebook post. "Our mission is to serve and protect the community. This mission is fulfilled in partnership with the people who live and work in our community. Honesty and transparency are crucial to achieving this goal."

Deputies went to a home in the 1000 block of Imperial Avenue around 6:45 p.m. Tuesday, July 16 regarding a fight between a father and his son, Santillan, who was "going crazy" and "breaking everything," the sheriff's department said.

According to the released video, Santillan's father called 911 twice.

When deputies arrived at the scene, Santillan was already gone, the video says. A witness told deputies that Santillan appeared to be under the influence of drugs.
After police talked to neighbors, Santillan was found walking in an empty lot in the 2000 block of Frazier Street, the video showed.

In the video, Santillan appears to follow commands and walks toward the deputies. As he gets closer, Santillan appears to be foaming at the mouth.

Santillan then dives onto the pavement, the video shows. Deputies then use their Tasers on him. As deputies try to handcuff Santillan, he begins to struggle. The video shows a deputy then move a K-9 forward while another deputy uses a Taser again.

Santillan is eventually subdued by deputies and handcuffed, the video shows. As deputies begin to put on a leg restraint, Santillan becomes unresponsive.

The video shows a deputy start performing lifesaving measures as paramedics that were staged nearby are called to the scene. Paramedics then take over doing chest compressions and take Santillian to the hospital around 7:50 p.m.

Santillian died at the hospital about five hours later.

Santillan's death is considered an in-custody death. The Stanislaus County District Attorney's Office and sheriff's department are investigating the incident.


----------

